
Ask HN: CMS with automatic back end generation - Lukas_Skywalker
Somewhen during the past year, a CMS was posted here where administrators could define the frontend templates using mustache syntax, and the CMS would automatically infer an admin UI. Sadly, I couldn’t find it anymore. Some more pointers I seem to recall:
- had a bit of a special name, possibly a single noun
- written in Node
- commenters asked whether it was only possible to create a single site per template or also collections, as in blog posts<p>Does anyone remember?
======
grizzles
directus.app maybe

